# Moebius at SDCC



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

posted some links to SDCC coverage... both have alot of
photos taken of Frank's section! Bat gang, batmobile, Strek, etc

scroll down to the Moebius section on both pgs...
http://www.bucwheat.com/shows.htm#show


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting those!
I'm happy to see that the Super Deformed Viper Mk II is coming out in the fall. Batgirl looks good, and so does the new Batmobile. The Interstellar rocket is impressive, I have zero desire to get one, but it's still impressive. Thanks again.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not seeing any Moebius section?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Click on the figures.com and the Action Figure Fury links under the SDCC sign, then scroll down to the Moebius links.

Still have not warmed up to the new Batmobile yet though... At least it's not a Tick anymore.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links. I'll be interested in the new Batmobile. It will look good next to the Tumbler. Nice to see the 1/72 Nu Galactica Viper and Raider in the flesh too.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't wait to paint the other Bat figures but especially Batgirl!

Joe


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like Moebius is going to release a DELUXE flying sub.......But I didnt see anything abut the Proteus ?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

RMC said:


> Looks like Moebius is going to release a DELUXE flying sub.......But I didnt see anything abut the Proteus ?


Only thing on Proteus that was on display was the blueprint picture that someone else posted on this forum. No word yet on size or release date.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Only thing on Proteus that was on display was the blueprint picture that someone else posted on this forum. No word yet on size or release date.





Carson Dyle said:


> OK, I just got the official word from Frank.
> 
> The scale of the Moebius Proteus kit will be (drum roll please)...
> 
> *1/32*


So approx. 16" in length.

Gordon


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

idMonster said:


> So approx. 16" in length.
> 
> Gordon


thats what I heard too !


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Click on the figures.com and the Action Figure Fury links under the SDCC sign, then scroll down to the Moebius links.
> 
> Still have not warmed up to the new Batmobile yet though... At least it's not a Tick anymore.



Thanks. Got it now.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

idmonster said:


> so approx. 16" in length.
> 
> Gordon


awesome!!!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

OT but I am all about the Kirk and Spock action figures. Been waiting for good TOS 12-inch figures for a LONG time.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to the Krypto kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

JeffBond said:


> OT but I am all about the Kirk and Spock action figures. Been waiting for good TOS 12-inch figures for a LONG time.


Can't find them. On which page are they?

OK, found them. They look good, but the $64,000 question is, how much are they charging, and how many points of articulation? Star Trek has had a very poor record with 12" figures. Playmates should be banned from 1/6 scale action figures for life.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Another tip of the hat to Moebius for the Batman v Superman Batmobile. I will hat another movie Batmobile to add to my collection. I like that the Star Trek figures have the belts that were worn in the first season along with the phaser rifle. Shatner is a hard likeness to capture, one artist once said, and it's still true.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

sg-99 said:


> I am looking forward to the Krypto kit:thumbsup:


Actually Krypto is not a new kit, but a painted/assembled "statue" using the parts from the Superboy tooling on a new base.
Tom


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Bwain no more said:


> Actually Krypto is not a new kit, but a painted/assembled "statue" using the parts from the Superboy tooling on a new base.
> Tom


Moebius also seems to be doing an all-new vinyl Krypto display piece with cloth cape:

http://www.figures.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=724472&title=moebius-models&cat=24322


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The vinyl Krypto prepaint will be available late this year through Entertainment earth and it will be available in kit form as well per Moebius. I do not know the scale but I'm guessing/speculating around 1/6.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

That's all just fine but where are all the pics of all the stuff they had on 
display?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

http://culttvman.com/main/

Three articles on Moebius at SDCC.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Batgirls is going to ... resin? Holy disappointment! I will not be adding her to the Bat-display if she's going to be a resin kit.

As Mr. Vorg said in The Fifth element, "I am VERY DISAPPOINTED!"

Larry


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

LGFugate said:


> Batgirls is going to ... resin? Holy disappointment! I will not be adding her to the Bat-display if she's going to be a resin kit.
> 
> As Mr. Vorg said in The Fifth element, "I am VERY DISAPPOINTED!"
> 
> Larry


The 1/5 resin Batgirl kit is *in addition to* the 1/9 styrene Batgirl kit we'll eventually be getting...not to worry!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

The Star Trek figures are going to be along the lines of Hot Toys figures--I think they will be done by the same manufacturers. They'll be very well articulated and have multiple hands and accessories. The heads look slightly large but I think that's because those are prototypes and the manufactured heads will be more in proportion. They will probably be pricey but I'm not sure exactly how pricey yet.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, most of the licensed figures available today, including those from Hot Toys, are in the $200.00 range, which is outrageous. I like the fact that the phaser rifle is included and that the phaser 1 comes off the phaser2, but I'd like to be able to afford to get them. I'm on a fixed income and money has to be rationed. They can be beautiful figures, but if they're priced out of reach, they might as well not exist.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

The Star Trek figures have been reported to be under 12 inches, not quite 1/6 scale- which is a real disaster for Moebius since 1/6 collectors have been dying for Trek figures but don't like to mix scales. Also, those heads are absolutely the worst sculpts I've personally ever seen of Star Trek characters, and most feedback I've seen concurs. Nowhere near Hot Toys quality or Sideshow. The scale is more along the lines of Medicom (who also makes undersize and undesirable "1/6" figures). So the rumored price of $150 per figure, wrong scale and horrible heads guarantees these will be shelf warmers.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> Another tip of the hat to Moebius for the Batman v Superman Batmobile. I will hat another movie Batmobile to add to my collection...


Same here. Also, as I mentioned on the Moebius Wish List/Suggestions thread, I hope they're going to do figure kits as well.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

They have to use available 12" scale bodies to manufacture the Star Trek figures so I'm very doubtful that they're much under 12" (Shatner was not a tall man so if there is some minor height difference so much the better). I would like to get a better look at the sculpts but even from the photos I've seen I have seen quite a few sculpts of the characters, fan-made and otherwise, that are worse. CBS, Shatner and Nimoy (who wanted a box of these figures for himself) were apparently quite happy with the likenesses and approved them instantly. They just must not be as discerning as most collectors I guess...


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just because a figure is not 12" tall does not mean it is not 1/6 scale. To be
accurate, someone who is 6' tall in real life full scale would be 12" tall when
reduced to 1/6 scale (72" divided by 6 = 12"). A person that is 5'6" would be
11" tall in 1/6 scale (66" divided by 6 = 11"). A taller person, say 6'6" would
be 13" in 1/6 scale (78" divided by 6 = 13").

I know that the figures can differ quite a bit between companies, but it is pretty
basic as to calculating if a figure or model is the accurate size for the indicated
scale. If the full scale size of 2 characters is 5' & 6'6- it would be incorrect for 
them to both be 12" tall and be described as 1/6 scale. 

-David


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

As I stated earlier, I know of sculptors that had said William Shatner is very difficult likeness to capture, Leonard Nimoy, the nose has to right. The best Nimoy likeness I own is the aged Ambassador Spock from ST: TNG. The AMT figure from years ago, looks more like Mark Lenard, the replacement head from a few years ago is good at a certain angle. The only perfect likeness for Captain Kirk will be if Mr. Shatner sits for a scan. I am a fan of Moebius, but I think they are making a bad decision with this one; the license for this must have been costly.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

ThingMaker said:


> The Star Trek figures have been reported to be under 12 inches, not quite 1/6 scale- which is a real disaster for Moebius since 1/6 collectors have been dying for Trek figures but don't like to mix scales. Also, those heads are absolutely the worst sculpts I've personally ever seen of Star Trek characters, and most feedback I've seen concurs. Nowhere near Hot Toys quality or Sideshow. The scale is more along the lines of Medicom (who also makes undersize and undesirable "1/6" figures). So the rumored price of $150 per figure, wrong scale and horrible heads guarantees these will be shelf warmers.


12" is actually a relatively tall person in 1/6 scale at 6 feet tall. The original GI Joe at 11.5" was closer to a normal sized person. A lot of 1/6 collectors don't take that into account. Of course this is true of military modellers in general, many of whom won't mix 1/32 scale figures with 1/35. I think it just makes a group of figures more realistic if you mix the two scales as long as all the equipment you use is 1/35 - the 1/32 figures are just taller people. With 1/6 scale figures, DC Direct got it right by making a lot of their superhero figures 13", or 6'6" tall in scale. As a real-world example, I'm 5'4" tall and my best friend is 6'2" tall, but if you made 12" tall figures of us both we would not be the same scale. To be in scale, my figure would have to be 10.75" and his would have to be 12.4" tall. Go figure. 

As for the Star Trek figures, if they were truly 1/6 scale Spock would be exactly 12" tall, while Kirk would be 11.54" tall. (The late Leonard Nimoy was 6' even and Bill Shatner is 5'9.5" tall_

JeffBond is right - to be economically feasible, manufacturers have to use existing body sculpts and damnation to exact scale fidelity.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, I know - but consistency between manufacturers is the desired goal. The customer doesn't want a short Kirk or Spock among all their other figures (vintage Joe's are a different market than the majority of Hot Toys collectors). So doing them smaller was a mistake.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JeffBond said:


> ...Shatner was not a tall man...


Shatner is reported to be 5' 9-1/2" in height, as Owen E Oulton mentioned in post #31; not tall, but not particularly short either.

On a semi-related note, several years ago I walked past him in front of a movie theater in Century City, California. I was surprised to see he was approximately my height--I'm 6' 1" tall in my bare feet. Then I looked down and saw he was wearing boots with heels that were at least 3" thick. :lol:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the new base in the deluxe flying sub kit. It would be nice if club Moebius would offer it as a separate kit. If not. I guess I will be buying another flying sub kit.

Mike


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I like the new base in the deluxe flying sub kit. It would be nice if club Moebius would offer it as a separate kit. If not. I guess I will be buying another flying sub kit.
> 
> Mike


The Flying Sub that was on display at the 2015 SDCC is a metal, pre-built display piece with lights, not a kit. It's very much like the metal Jupiter 2 they did years back. Frank has said that the Flying Sub kit would be back "with improvements". I have to wonder if he was actually talking about the display piece.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I like the new base in the deluxe flying sub kit. It would be nice if club Moebius would offer it as a separate kit. If not. I guess I will be buying another flying sub kit.
> 
> Mike


I don't think the new Flying Sub is a kit, I think it is a pre-built/painted/lighted replica in a smaller scale, similar to the metal Jupiter 2...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

RB said:


> The Flying Sub that was on display at the 2015 SDCC is a metal, pre-built display piece with lights, not a kit. It's very much like the metal Jupiter 2 they did years back. Frank has said that the Flying Sub kit would be back "with improvements". I have to wonder if he was actually talking about the display piece.


I hope it is just the kit with the improved parts. I missed it the first time around. Like the large TV Seaview I hope to get both.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes. The Flying Sub coming out is a prepainted and lit display piece (not a kit).


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Tony Hardy said:


> Yes. The Flying Sub coming out is a prepainted and lit display piece (not a kit).


Perhaps Moebius WILL eventually reissue the kit, hopefully with the figures seen in the pre-built display piece.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Star Trek facial sculpts were disappointing.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Tony Hardy said:


> Yes. The Flying Sub coming out is a prepainted and lit display piece (not a kit).


Naturally.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I like the new base in the deluxe flying sub kit. It would be nice if club Moebius would offer it as a separate kit. If not. I guess I will be buying another flying sub kit.
> 
> Mike


The one I got is enough for me.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*flying sub*

DITTO !.......what he said I like the cool looking base as well !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Meh. A plaque, a little paste, a coupla rods...


----------



## bigetone7 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Studio Jupiter 2*

Any truth to the rumor Moebius Models to release another Metal Studio Scale Jupiter with landing gear retracted ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They never released a studio scale Jupiter 2. The one they did was far smaller than the 4' miniature used in the show.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

No news about the BSG 1/32 Raptor?

Dave Metzner said something to me at Wonderfest about it coming out around November.
But as of yet, I haven't seen a prototype or anything.

Looking forward to the batmobile.

Having worked on that movie, I've got my paint reference sitting in the basement ready to go.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I would like to see a Jupiter 2 model as the base camp version. Moebius has the rights so it can be done.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> They never released a studio scale Jupiter 2. The one they did was far smaller than the 4' miniature used in the show.


I thought there was a 2 footer as well.......

Now what I want to see is...........wait for it ! 1/32 scale spindrift ! :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

apls said:


> I would like to see a Jupiter 2 model as the base camp version. Moebius has the rights so it can be done.


As long as we are wishing-
Use the 1/350 Jupiter 2 from the upcoming Derelict kit as a starter and make a set including the Base Camp and the 'full scale' set prop on top of it's landing gear in matching scale. All three ships are canon, they have different hull shapes and each could be used in a wonderful diorama.


----------



## Droogie (Feb 19, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Shatner is reported to be 5' 9-1/2" in height, as Owen E Oulton mentioned in post #31; not tall, but not particularly short either.
> 
> On a semi-related note, several years ago I walked past him in front of a movie theater in Century City, California. I was surprised to see he was approximately my height--I'm 6' 1" tall in my bare feet. Then I looked down and saw he was wearing boots with heels that were at least 3" thick. :lol:


I saw Shatner in Westwood (LA) back in the 90's in a cookie shop. He's nowhere near 5'-9 1/2" tall. Much shorter. He looked about 5'-6" at best.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

RB said:


> The Flying Sub that was on display at the 2015 SDCC is a metal, pre-built display piece with lights, not a kit. It's very much like the metal Jupiter 2 they did years back. Frank has said that the Flying Sub kit would be back "with improvements". I have to wonder if he was actually talking about the display piece.



Bummer! Perhaps club Moebius will sell just the base in the future. (crossed fingers)

Mike


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When is the exact date Robin comes out, I hope before years end.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; I think Moebius HOPES for release this year, but it MIGHT be first quarter 2016 (which Riddler is scheduled for.) In the meantime , I WILL have the Adam West replacement face w/cowl decals weekend after next at Jersey Fest and will be talking to a sculptor at the show about doing a different set of hands for the Batman figure. Attached pic below is of a paint-up by our friend in Japan Yasutashi Hase. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

MAGNIFICENT!!!! (as always!) 


Larry


----------

